# Pit Bull Vs Gray Wolf



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

*Vs*.



Owen just signed for us



Pitbulls were breed *only* to fight, and no matter what sort of injury they take they're gonna keep going till they drop. Wolf's on the other hand, just like the Pit are extremely vicious when they want to be, but wouldn't last as long as a pit could. The "average" wolf has the "average" pitbull barely beat in size, which could be both an advantage and disadvantage for both since the pit could go for its legs/jugular area easier,but the wolf could go for a easy kill aswell. Wolf's  have an edge in battle since they have to survive in the wild. Pitbulls being one of the best at 1 on 1 fighting would give them an edge in battle also. This would be a very bloody fight but i see the Pit getting the kill after a very brutal fight. The wolf would most likely get too battered up and tired out before the pit would, and realizing the pit was still going 100% beserk would try and run away, but wouldn't get too far.

Rules: Both are Prime males
Location: Open Field


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

This thread is animal cruelty. 

How could you? 





















I go with the wolf, since that's the ancestor of the dogs. And they howl.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> This thread is animal cruelty.
> 
> How could you?
> 
> ...





 I love both of these animals.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 3, 2009)

wha... is this allowed here??












anyway...if both are bloodlusted id give the edge to the wolf


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 3, 2009)

Wolves. Pit Bulls are made to fight, but wolves have definitely hunted. Unless they're captive wolves, then they definitely die. But their size advantage puts them at a victory. I've never fought a raging Pit Bull, but I have fended off a Rottweiller... That wasn't trying to eat my neck off, but you get my point. Sheer size and weight can bring any dog down.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 3, 2009)

Pits. Pits can wear down actual bulls, a don't think a wolf is going to overpower a pit anytime.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 3, 2009)

Pit bulls would probably win but wolves are cooler.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

How can we even possible know this, I mean wolves fight against bears if they needed to. They are wild beasts. Pitbulls aren't that impressive, Rottweilers, German/Anatolian Shepards can take them on, and many others. 

But every dog is different. I stick with the wolves, much cooler.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 3, 2009)

I own a pitbull

He regularly snatches birds and Squirrels out of low hanging tree branches.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 3, 2009)

The wolf simply uses howling blaster  .
anyway... i'd have to go with "wolf"


----------



## Ulti (Jul 3, 2009)

Wolves are my fave, I'm gonna be biased so them


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> How can we even possible know this, I mean wolves fight against bears if they needed to. They are wild beasts. Pitbulls aren't that impressive, Rottweilers, German/Anatolian Shepards can take them on, and many others.
> 
> But every dog is different. I stick with the wolves, much cooler.



A Wolf would only take on a Bear if its starving and in a decent sized pack. If it tries to solo, it gets massacred. Pit Bulls can pull cars, ignore extreme levels of fatigue, has an above average bitting force, and is nearly impossible to get loose from after it gets in a nice bite. Not only that but they'll fight and keep on fighting until either it or whatever its fighting (the wolf) is dead. Pitts are very much impressive.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 3, 2009)

Pit Bulls would win.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 3, 2009)

Wolves are more badass so they win automatically.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Wolves are more badass so they win automatically.



Only in Anime (ie Wolfs Rain), but in reality, the Pitts win in badassery.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 3, 2009)

Why is half the posts here on who is more badass? Who gives a shit?


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> A Wolf would only take on a Bear if its starving and in a decent sized pack. If it tries to solo, it gets massacred. Pit Bulls can pull cars, ignore extreme levels of fatigue, has an above average bitting force, and is nearly impossible to get loose from after it gets in a nice bite. Not only that but they'll fight and keep on fighting until either it or whatever its fighting (the wolf) is dead. Pitts are very much impressive.



Dude, I know that. It's not like wolves are nice "dogs". They are a bunch of wild animals. What's so impressive about pulling a car? How's that gonna help in a fight?

Not every pittbull is the same, they can lose to a german shephard, rottweiler, dobberman etc.

You know what, I can pimpslap both animals after killing them with a gun


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

^ My "pulling cars" reply was directed at your "Pitbulls aren't that impressive" statement. You still might believe that they aren't, but for a dog in the medium size range to pull 1.5 to 2 ton vehicles, with pure physical strength. Its gotta be more then simply not impressive.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jul 3, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> How can we even possible know this, I mean wolves fight against bears if they needed to.


One by one, no they don't. They use gang tactics and never go in for a kill.



> They are wild beasts. Pitbulls aren't that impressive, Rottweilers, German/Anatolian Shepards can take them on, and many others.


Any they can all kill wolves too.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> One by one, no they don't. They use gang tactics and never go in for a kill.



True, I never even intented it. Wolves do defend themselves against bears if there's now other way around, even if they are alone. I just recently saw it on TV. 

TV neva lies. 




> Any they can all kill wolves too.



And yet again, correct. I only stated that, just to point out that pittbulls aren't the strongest dogs, and are heavily overrated by people (same goes for wolves to).


But the majority on the internet agrees with me, a wolf would win. 

Come up with ways Kishi can troll the manga
Come up with ways Kishi can troll the manga
Come up with ways Kishi can troll the manga

And if Yahoo says, a wolf wins, a wolf wins. Yahoo is canon.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm gonna go with a Pitbull.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> A Wolf would only take on a Bear if its starving and in a decent sized pack. If it tries to solo, it gets massacred. Pit Bulls can pull cars, ignore extreme levels of fatigue, has an above average bitting force, and is nearly impossible to get loose from after it gets in a nice bite. Not only that but they'll fight and keep on fighting until either it or whatever its fighting (the wolf) is dead. Pitts are very much impressive.



I just searched some vids. 

Apparantly a Rottweiler has a stronger biting force than a pitbull. Love Rottweilers.

BAMF from hell

Here's the wolf:

BAMF from hell

Of course, a bite force isn't decisive, but I still don't see a Pitbull beating a fricking wolf, who fricken kills bitches and eat them.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 3, 2009)

Pit bulls are made to fight. Wolves are made to hunt. 



Also, they are a hell a lot more muscular too.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Ehhh...not a fan of the Bully Pits (Too Fat), but Wolf = Hunting and Pitts = Fighting is correct.

I prefer these type:


----------

